# WTB: Bootfoot Chest waders



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Looking for some previously enjoyed non-leaking boot foot ( vibram/ rubber ) chest waders size 12. I prefer breathable but, will also consider neoprene.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Best place to look is eBay
and you don't want neoprene


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah I have been surfing ebay, so many non-vendors now it’s a scammer mine field. I agree on neoprene as it’s my last choice.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

How much are you looking tto spend?


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

You have some, new or used?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not selling any of my waders. I wanted to know how much you want to spend. New waders come in all price ranges.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

For new 160-200. I don’t want a ziplock baggie with boots nor do I want TOP of the line, just something that will last multi seasons and will not tear open the first time I kneel down or sit.

IMO, the Caddis look like the best bang for the buck.
*35% OFF – 5 Ply Extreme Endurance Breathable Bootfoot with 600 Gram Boots


Used : To be determined based on wear.

I thought of something else, do wanders run big/ true/ small in the boot? If I wear a 12 day to day would it be wise to go up a size and wear thicker socks? *


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Than if thats your bubget, First I would see what new waders are out there. With bootfoot waders I get my actual boot size. I have no problem doing this. I have a pair of La Cross bootfoot waders I bought 8 years ago, there stillrunning strong. Remember you get what you pay for. I think you can get a pair for under 300 bucks. But remember sometimes deals money wise , are not the best deals quality wise.I've had some frog tog stuff in the past, just spur of the moment purchases on rain gear. Last maybe 1 to 2 seasons of little use. Plus make sure your waders hold up to surf fishing the salt.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Waders seem to last but a few seasons if you fish hard in them. Things can only flex so many times before seams start to drip.

Get a size larger than your normal shoe so you can wear thick socks if it is cold, nothing worse than cold feet and cold water to make it more inviting to head to the truck, instead of fishing on.

I have had $200 Caddis breathable waders leak after one season of fishing hard. When I say fishing hard I was fishing about 200 days those years. I guess if you are only fishing a handful of times a year they should last a while. I likely will never buy Caddis again unless they are deep discount.

I have a pair of Hodgman made in China that I got at the Walmart in Kitty Hawk that have yet to start leaking. The boots are kind of flimsy but for $50 whats to complain about. I think I have fished in them about twenty days total, with no leaks. 

I probably will try Frogg Togs next, a few friends of mine use them and they seem to stay dry. I think they are around $150.

Just me anyway but the last thing I would want to get into is some used waders.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have read posts about Orvis waders lasting years but no one I fish with much has them. I think the Redheaded guy is pleased with Frog Toggs Breathables. Frick and Fracks used to have a Wader sale at the end of the season, but that is when Frank owned it.

One thing to keep in mind, is if you go into the water, enough times, you are going to get wet.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Good to know guys, thanks. As for the used, sometimes guys buy a pair go out once or buy them for their kid and never used again. To me those are ”used” but, still new. Seen postings like that on SOL so I figured I buy local vs in the North East region + shipping.

Thanks again


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Hunter, 
I just pulled up the lacrosse wanders they look well built


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

They are well built. Spend a little xtra , Buy new. Good luck.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Jdiesel said:


> Yeah I have been surfing ebay, so many non-vendors now it’s a scammer mine field. I agree on neoprene as it’s my last choice.


I buy and sell on ebay regularly... As a buyer you are well protected but if you dont want to buy then so be it.


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Jdiesel said:


> Looking for some previously enjoyed non-leaking boot foot ( vibram/ rubber ) chest waders size 12. I prefer breathable but, will also consider neoprene.


I have a new in box pair of their deluxe boot foot breathables in camo. The boot is a 13. They are an xxl stout. Any interest?


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Horseshoe, Who is “their” and where are you in NC?


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Jdiesel said:


> Horseshoe, Who is “their” and where are you in NC?


Caddis and Kannapolis ....


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok, thats a 2-2.5 hr drive for me. So a quick swing by is out.

What model/name did Caddis give them? 
What would you take for them?


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

$175 picked up


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry, I can’t justify a five hour round trip for wanders. Thank you though


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Fair enough. Thank you


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Jdiesel said:


> Sorry, I can’t justify a five hour round trip for wanders. Thank you though


Just have them shipped for a couple of bucks.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If you still want a set of boot foot neoprene waders size 12 get up with me .. I got a set of Red Heads I'll let you have for $65 and shipping if applicable .. I kept them as a back up pair when I bought a set of Drake Waterfowl waders. I dont duck hunt near as much as I used to... so the Drakes will be enough . I paid over $175 for these used them a few seasons ..so you're getting a deal


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Hodgman Mackenzie from walmart. Light, comfortable, and cheap.


----------

